# Legacy Vacation Club - Deedback Program?



## Keelhaulers (Feb 15, 2019)

My girlfriend owns Week 22 at Legacy Vacation Club in Kissimmee - She bought the week many many years ago with her now deceased husband.  She no longer has a mortgage, just those dang yearly maintenance fees that she is current on.

Does anyone here know if Legacy has a deedback program?  Any luck with it?  We don't ever use it, and she just needs to get out of it.  

Thanks for any info you all may have.


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi Keelhaulers,

The best place to start is by contacting the resort:

*Legacy Vacation Resorts*
PO Box 690999
Orlando, FL 32869

*Located at:*
*2800 N. Poinciana Blvd.*
*Kissimmee, FL 34746*

*Phone*: 1-866-507-1429
*Email*: service.support@lvcresorts.com 
*Group reservations & inquires*:  groupsales@lvcresorts.com 

If you have no mortgage and would like to give your timeshare away to someone who would truly like it, Check this link out on how to give away your timeshare:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 19, 2019)

Keelhaulers said:


> My girlfriend owns Week 22 at Legacy Vacation Club in Kissimmee - She bought the week many many years ago with her now deceased husband.  She no longer has a mortgage, just those dang yearly maintenance fees that she is current on.
> 
> Does anyone here know if Legacy has a deedback program?  Any luck with it?  We don't ever use it, and she just needs to get out of it.
> 
> Thanks for any info you all may have.



I thought there might be others also wondering if Legacy has a deedback. 
Keelhaulers replied to my question via PM: 

you have to have the mortgage paid off, you have to be current in all dues and maintenance fee payments, and they charge you 850 to actually start the process. once started, the whole process took 9 months to complete, but we are finally rid of it!!! Here is the number.

Keelhaulers, Today at 2:21 PM


The forums will not let me paste a phone number, strange. Here it is:

Eight Hundred-588-2680


----------



## scmami (Feb 3, 2022)

For future readers, this is still true in 2022. Not sure of the timeline as I just started the process, but it was no hassle to begin and I am very relieved.


----------

